# Anhörung des Finanzausschuss:Gemeinnützigkeit und Straftaten (PETA)



## CaptainJoker (16. Oktober 2019)

Kürzlich habe ich "meinen" Abgeordneten, zum Thema "Straftaten schließen Gemeinnützigkeit aus" angeschrieben. Es kam eine prompte, ausführliche und erfreuliche Antwort. Zur Vertiefung der Diskussion hat er mir das Protokoll zur Anhörung des Finanzausschusses des Bundestages zum Thema zur Verfügung gestellt.

Hier der Link dazu: https://www.bundestag.de/resource/blob/628100/da0782f3616ce7c7a0dff733ce7a3e32/Protokoll-data.pdf

Hochinteressante Lektüre, mit den Stellungnahmen der Sachverständigen im Anhang


----------



## Brandungsbrecher (16. Oktober 2019)

Habe das Protokoll grob überflogen (bezahlt mich ja keiner dafür ) aber schlußendlich kann dadurch PETA bald (die Mühlen mahlen langsam) der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen!
Gefällt mir


----------



## phirania (17. Oktober 2019)

Gibt auf jeden Fall Unruhe....


----------



## CaptainJoker (17. Oktober 2019)

Brandungsbrecher schrieb:


> Habe das Protokoll grob überflogen (bezahlt mich ja keiner dafür ) aber schlußendlich kann dadurch PETA bald (die Mühlen mahlen langsam) der Arsch auf Grundeis gehen!
> Gefällt mir


Ja, die Luft wird offenbar dünner. So ein 84-Seiter ist natürlich keine leichte Kost.
Aus dem Schreiben des Abgeordneten entnehme ich, dass PETA lediglich die Linken und die Grünen auf ihrer Seite haben, die SPD unentschlossen ist und alle anderen klar Stellung für einen Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit beziehen.
In Zahlen bedeutet das für den Bundestag, dass 417 für den Entzug sind, 136 dagegen und 152 wissen es noch nicht. Die Mehrheit ist eindeutig, selbst wenn die SPD sich auf die Seite von PETA & Co schlagen würde, was ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich halte.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (17. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> In Zahlen bedeutet das für den Bundestag, dass 417 für den Entzug sind, 136 dagegen und 152 wissen es noch nicht. Die Mehrheit ist eindeutig, selbst wenn die SPD sich auf die Seite von PETA & Co schlagen würde, was ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich halte.



So ein Vorgang dauert Jahre und ein Blick auf die wahrscheinliche Zukunft zeigt, dass PETA eher entspannt sein kann: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/
Die wahrscheinliche Koalition der Zukunft (Schwarz/Grün) wird das Thema im gegenseitigen Einverständnis eher auf Eis legen und selbst wenn die Schwarzen hier aktiv werden, reicht die Mehrheit von Grün/Rot/Rot, um das Ganze zu blockieren.


----------



## CaptainJoker (17. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ein Vorgang dauert Jahre und ein Blick auf die wahrscheinliche Zukunft zeigt, dass PETA eher entspannt sein kann: https://www.wahlrecht.de/umfragen/
> Die wahrscheinliche Koalition der Zukunft (Schwarz/Grün) wird das Thema im gegenseitigen Einverständnis eher auf Eis legen und selbst wenn die Schwarzen hier aktiv werden, reicht die Mehrheit von Grün/Rot/Rot, um das Ganze zu blockieren.


Leider wird es lange dauern. Ich sehe das aber noch nicht allzu kritisch. RotRotGrün hätte derzeit auch keine Mehrheit und was bei der nächsten Wahl ist...wer weiß das schon. Aktuell ist die Pro-Angler-Fraktion fast doppelt so stark, wie die andere.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Oktober 2019)

Nur zur Klarstellung: Der Bundestag hat wirklich rein gar nichts mit dem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA zu tun.


----------



## CaptainJoker (18. Oktober 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur zur Klarstellung: Der Bundestag hat wirklich rein gar nichts mit dem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA zu tun.


Nicht direkt. Hier geht es darum, die gesetzlichen Grundlagen für Erteilung und Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit zu schaffen bzw. anzupassen und das macht der Bundestag. Zuständig sind dann die Finanzämter, die nach diesen gesetzlichen Regeln arbeiten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Leider wird es lange dauern. Ich sehe das aber noch nicht allzu kritisch. RotRotGrün hätte derzeit auch keine Mehrheit und was bei der nächsten Wahl ist...wer weiß das schon. Aktuell ist die Pro-Angler-Fraktion fast doppelt so stark, wie die andere.



Welche Anglerfreunde zeichnen nochmal für das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg verantwortlich?


----------



## CaptainJoker (18. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Welche Anglerfreunde zeichnen nochmal für das Nachtangelverbot in Baden-Württemberg verantwortlich?


Das haben wir im "schwarzen" Saarland auch.

Hier geht es um Bundesrecht. Da sind die Grünlinge in BW nicht gefragt.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (18. Oktober 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nur zur Klarstellung: Der Bundestag hat wirklich rein gar nichts mit dem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von PETA zu tun.



Die Mechanismen sind dir doch sehr wohl klar. Stichwort Finanzausschuss.

https://www.jagderleben.de/news/peta-gemeinnuetzigkeit-bundestag-diskutiert

Zitat Dr. Gero Hocker, Sprecher der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion im Ausschuss für Landwirtschaft und Ernährung:

"Die Anhörung im Finanzausschuss hat gezeigt, dass es eigentlich schon jetzt nicht möglich sein sollte, dass Tierrechtler die Gemeinnützigkeit erlangen. Insbesondere erwarte ich jetzt von den Kolleginnen und Kollegen der Union, dass sie zum Schutze des Rechtsstaates beitragen, indem sie einen eigenen Vorschlag formulieren oder unserem *Antrag im Finanzausschuss und anschließend im Bundestag zustimmen*.“


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Das haben wir im "schwarzen" Saarland auch.
> 
> Hier geht es um Bundesrecht. Da sind die Grünlinge in BW nicht gefragt.



Du hast meine Anmerkungen nicht verstanden. Und deine Aversion gegen grünes bei diesem Thema zumindest eher unbegründet.

Eingeführt wurde es irgendwann in den nullerjahren unter einer CDU geführten Regierung.

Die SPD hat sich damals zumindest dagegen eingesetzt. 

Wie du da eine pro-Angler -Fraktion mit dem Handstreich ausfindig machst bleibt mit ein Rätsel. 

Du kannst dich überhaupt bei keiner Partei verlassen, das nicht auch Entscheidungen gegen Angler treffen.


----------



## CaptainJoker (18. Oktober 2019)

Ah,ok, jetzt hab ich es. Wie ich das ausfindig mache? Ich habe das Sitzungsprotokoll in Gänze gelesen. Dabei wurde sehr deutlich, welche Partei, welchen Standpunkt vertritt. Der Abgeordnete Marcus Uhl (CDU), mit dem ich dazu im Kontakt war, hat diesen Eindruck auch bestätigt.
Auch, wenn es mühsam ist, ich kann die Lektüre empfehlen. Dass die Grünen die schärfsten Gegner des Antrags sind, wird schon nach wenigen Seiten deutlich.


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2019)

Die Grünen sind nur wählbar für (meist junge) Leute, die keine Steuern bezahlen, kein Auto fahren und nichts mit der Natur zu tun haben wollen!


----------



## Fruehling (18. Oktober 2019)

Und wieder eine Fingerübung größtmöglicher Simplizität, Prof!


----------



## Professor Tinca (18. Oktober 2019)

Simpel und treffend!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind nur wählbar für (meist junge) Leute, die keine Steuern bezahlen, kein Auto fahren und nichts mit der Natur zu tun haben wollen!



Da springst du zu kurz, Professor. Und das sag ich als bekennender Konservativer. Ich hab ja hier schon mehrfach "zugegeben" bei Siemens zu arbeiten. Mehr als 50% der Leute in meinem beruflichen Umfeld wählen Grün. Die sind gut bis sehr gut verdienend, leben in der Stadt und fahren tatsächlich zunehmend Tesla (muss man sich halt leisten können/wollen, ich fahre Ford Focus, wobei das Fahrgefühl im Tesla schon sehr geeeeeil ist).

Der Riss in der Bevölkerung verläuft zwischen Stadt und Land, und die ländlichen Gegenden (da spreche ich nicht von den "Speckgürteln" wie z.B. hier in Mittelfranken Herzogenaurach) verlieren zunehmend.

Habe gerade im Auto Bayern 5 (Nachrichtensender) gehört, mit einem langen Beitrag vom CSU-Parteitag. Da ist man sich ziemlich einig, dass in Zukunft eine Regierungsmehrheit nur über Schwarz/Grün funktionieren wird. Die haben wahrscheinlich Recht. Die Stadt wählt Grün.

Und in einzelnen Punkten haben die Leute durchaus Recht. Auch ich habe das Volksbegehren Artenvielfalt ("Rettet die Bienen") unterschrieben, genau wie der komplette Vorstand meines Angelvereins.


----------



## Nemo (19. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Da springst du zu kurz, Professor. Und das sag ich als bekennender Konservativer. Ich hab ja hier schon mehrfach "zugegeben" bei Siemens zu arbeiten. Mehr als 50% der Leute in meinem beruflichen Umfeld wählen Grün. Die sind gut bis sehr gut verdienend, leben in der Stadt und fahren tatsächlich zunehmend Tesla (muss man sich halt leisten können/wollen, ich fahre Ford Focus, wobei das Fahrgefühl im Tesla schon sehr geeeeeil ist).
> 
> Der Riss in der Bevölkerung verläuft zwischen Stadt und Land, und die ländlichen Gegenden (da spreche ich nicht von den "Speckgürteln" wie z.B. hier in Mittelfranken Herzogenaurach) verlieren zunehmend.
> 
> ...



Was die Leute nicht verstehen, ist dass grün genausowenig wie blau eine Alternative darstellt.
Wenn der grüne Bundesvorsitzende nicht weiß, was eine Pendler-/Entfernungspauschale ist und auch noch versucht, dieses Nicht-Wissen zu benutzen um Stimmung zu machen, ist das nicht nur peinlich, sondern zeigt die katastrophale Inkompetenz dieser Ideologen.


----------



## Grünknochen (19. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Die Grünen sind nur wählbar für (meist junge) Leute, die keine Steuern bezahlen, kein Auto fahren und nichts mit der Natur zu tun haben wollen!


 
Da täuschst Du Dich. Und zwar gewaltig.
Im Übrigen teile ich die jenseits politischer Bekenntnisse von fast allen Sachverständigen vertretene Auffassung, dass das bestehende Recht ausreicht, Fälle wie PETA sachgerecht zu handhaben.
Dass ich die Aussage, die Grünen seien genauso unwählbar wie die AfD, für komplett lächerlich halte, versteht sich von selbst...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Der Riss in der Bevölkerung verläuft zwischen* Stadt *und Land....



Bewohner größerer Städte sind doch die, die keine Auto brauchen(gute öffentliche Nahverkehrsverbindungen) und die, die nichts mit der Natur zu tun haben(weil sie sie nur aus dem Fernsehen und vom Urlaub kennen).


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (19. Oktober 2019)

Das Wahlverhalten ist weitaus abhängiger von dem Bildungsniveau, als davon, ob es sich um ein städtisches oder ländliches Wohnumfeld handelt.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Oktober 2019)

Vor allem aber ist es von Zukunftsängsten und der scheinbar unausrottbaren Meinung abhängig, daß Lösungen aus der Vergangenheit auch zukünftig funktionieren!


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

Testudo schrieb:


> Das Wahlverhalten ist weitaus abhängiger von dem Bildungsniveau, als davon, ob es sich um ein städtisches oder ländliches Wohnumfeld handelt.




Zumindestens damit könntest du ein wenig recht haben.
Die Lehrer, Ärzte und Anwälte aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wählen alle AFD, da sie von ihrer CDU verlassen wurden, während einige Produktionsarbeiter tatsächlich noch denken, dass die ehemalige Arbeiterpartei SPD ihnen wohlgesonnen ist.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Vor allem aber ist es von Zukunftsängsten und der scheinbar unausrottbaren Meinung abhängig, daß Lösungen aus der Vergangenheit auch zukünftig funktionieren!




Jupp.
Rot/rot/grün und die DDR ist wieder da!
Hat schonmal nicht funktioniert, obwohl da auch nicht alles schlecht war.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Zumindestens damit könntest du ein wenig recht haben.
> Die Lehrer, Ärzte und Anwälte aus meinem Bekanntenkreis wählen alle AFD, während einige Produktionsarbeiter tatsächlich noch denken, dass die ehemalige Arbeiterpartei SPD ihnen wohlgesonnen ist.



Vielleicht werfen die Herrschaften einfach mal einen Blick auf das "Rentenkonzept" der AfD, falls es irgendwann in den nächsten Jahrzehnten eins geben sollte - obwohl sich deine Erstgenannten darüber wohl kaum Gedanken machen brauchen - der Produtkionsarbeiter allerdings schon.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Oktober 2019)

Professor Tinca schrieb:


> ...Rot/rot/grün und die DDR ist wieder da!...



Welch galoppierender Unfug!


----------



## Ganerc (19. Oktober 2019)

Oder ihr seht euch den Titel dieses Thread an und schreibt was zum Thema.


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. Oktober 2019)

CaptainJoker schrieb:


> Ja, die Luft wird offenbar dünner. So ein 84-Seiter ist natürlich keine leichte Kost.
> Aus dem Schreiben des Abgeordneten entnehme ich, *dass PETA lediglich die Linken und die Grünen auf ihrer Seite haben*, die SPD unentschlossen ist und alle anderen klar Stellung* für einen Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit* beziehen.
> In Zahlen bedeutet das für den Bundestag, *dass 417 für den Entzug sind,* 136 dagegen und 152 wissen es noch nicht. Die Mehrheit ist eindeutig, selbst wenn die SPD sich auf die Seite von PETA & Co schlagen würde, was ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich halte.



Das ist doch eine gute Ausganglage.
Hoffen wir mal dass sich da noch etwas tut!


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Testudo schrieb:


> Das Wahlverhalten ist weitaus abhängiger von dem Bildungsniveau, als davon, ob es sich um ein städtisches oder ländliches Wohnumfeld handelt.



Fakt ist, dass die Hochburgen der Grünen in den Großstädten liegen. Dort wurden sogar Direktmandate gewonnen. Auf dem Land lässt der Zuspruch deutlich nach.
Ob das nun Korrelation oder Kausalität ist müssen Wissenschaftlicher beurteilen.

Wobei ich glaube, dass bei der Mehrheit der  Landbevölkerung das Bildungsniveau im Vergleich zum Feudalsystem schon deutlich verbessert hat.



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Mehr als 50% der Leute in meinem beruflichen Umfeld wählen Grün. Die sind gut bis sehr gut verdienend, leben in der Stadt



Deckt  sich mit den meisten Statistiken. Wobei grün wählen und grün leben nicht immer deckungsgleich sind.

Da scheint nicht nur bei Politikern ne gewisse Doppelmoral zu existieren und nicht nur was die Häufigkeit der Flugreisen angeht.

Hohes Einkommen scheint bei vielen auch zu höherer Umweltbelastung zu führen.

Aber wenn ich die Parteivorsitzende hier  richtig verstanden haben, ist das schon okay.  Persönlich braucht sich demnach keiner einschränken, solange es die Politik nicht beschränkt.

Das dürfte dann für Gemeinnützigkeit ebenfalls zutreffen.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Deckt  sich mit den meisten Statistiken. Wobei grün wählen und grün leben nicht immer deckungsgleich sind.



Ist der falsche Thread, um das hier zu diskutieren, aber solche Umtriebe wie die von PETA würde es in vielen Ländern nicht geben. Die Grünen und viele ihrer Wähler sind naiv und leben in Blasen. Derweil entwickelt sich Die Welt um uns herum weiter, die Franzosen bauen neue AKWs, die Chinesen manipulieren das Wetter und die Amis schießen 40.000 Satelliten ins All um die totale Vernetzung voranzutreiben. Mit den Grünen alles undenkbar.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Oktober 2019)

Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...die Franzosen bauen neue AKWs,...



Nein, Macron hat lediglich darum gebeten, bis Mitte 2021 Unterlagen vorzulegen, wie es mit der Atomkraft in Frankreich weitergehen könnte!




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...die Chinesen manipulieren das Wetter...



Nein, sie würden gern und planen fleißig vor sich hin. Die Idee an sich ist nicht neu, hat bislang aber nie reproduzierbar funktioniert!




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...die Amis schießen 40.000 Satelliten ins All um die totale Vernetzung voranzutreiben....



Wäre vor dem Hintergrund von ca. 290 bereits existierenden US-Satelliten ein recht ambitioniertes Ziel... 




Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> ...Mit den Grünen alles undenkbar.



Gut so!


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,

ist wie mit jeder anderen Partei.

Solange in der Opposition ist vieles  undenkbar, sobald an der Regierung beteiligt, wundert man sich, was plötzlich alles geht.

Wobei ich jetzt nicht vermute, dass die Grünen wirklich den Tierrechtlern an den Kragen gehen würden, wenn sie denn mitregieren dürften.

Aber deutsche Soldaten zu Auslandseinsätzen schicken, Dieselfahrverbote  für EURO 5 Diesel ablehnen, Jugendliche aus dem Klassenzimmer zur Abschiebung holen etc. , ist zwar eigentlich undenkbar, aber es geht. 



Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, sie würden gern und planen fleißig vor sich hin.



Dann sind die Meldungen über die Raketen mit Silberjodid, mit denen man die Eröffnungsfeier der olympischen Spiele regenfrei hielt fake news?



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre vor dem Hintergrund von ca. 290 bereits existierenden US-Satelliten ein recht ambitioniertes Ziel.



Das wäre der Aufbau einer flächendeckenden Ladeinfrastruktur für Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge auch.

Die von Naturliebhaber beschriebene Technik  könnten aber ggf. früher verfügbar sein.


----------



## Fruehling (19. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Dann sind die Meldungen über die Raketen mit Silberjodid, mit denen man die Eröffnungsfeier der olympischen Spiele regenfrei hielt fake news?...



Nein, das sind aber lokale Anwendungen. Naturliebhabers Rede war allerdings, daß sich die Welt weiterentwickelt, womit er ja einen globalen Bezug herstellt.









fishhawk schrieb:


> ...Das wäre der Aufbau einer flächendeckenden Ladeinfrastruktur für Millionen Elektrofahrzeuge auch.
> 
> Die von Naturliebhaber beschriebene Technik  könnten aber ggf. früher verfügbar sein.



Und ohne den Konjunktiv wären wir nicht, sondern waren nur...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Oktober 2019)

Fruehling schrieb:


> Nein, Macron hat lediglich darum gebeten, bis Mitte 2021 Unterlagen vorzulegen, wie es mit der Atomkraft in Frankreich weitergehen könnte!



Bis 2021 soll eine Entscheidung gefällt werden. https://www.zfk.de/energie/strom/ar...erwartet-bau-neuer-atomkraftwerke-2019-10-18/

Zitat: "Es ist deutlich, dass sich Frankreich darauf vorbereitet, neue Atomkraftwerke zu errichten", sagte Lévy. "Man hat mich gebeten, eine Entscheidung für Mitte 2021 vorzubereiten."





Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre vor dem Hintergrund von ca. 290 bereits existierenden US-Satelliten ein recht ambitioniertes Ziel...



Die offiziellen Startanträge für 30.000 Starlink-Satelliten wurden seitens SpaceX am 15.10. gestellt. Der Antrag für die ersten 12.000 ist schon durch.
https://spacenews.com/spacex-submits-paperwork-for-30000-more-starlink-satellites/

Musk zieht das durch.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Gut so!



Dann gestalten halt die anderen die Zukunft und wir streiten weiter, ob Fische Gefühle haben, ob wir weiter fliegen sollten und ob Veggy-Days vorgeschrieben werden sollten . Ich hab einen Verdacht, wer am Ende der Erfolgreichere sein wird.


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



Fruehling schrieb:


> Und ohne den Konjunktiv wären wir nicht, sondern waren nur..



Was von den vor Wahl geäußerten Vorschlägen übrig bliebe, wenn die Grünen mitregieren würden, kann man halt eben nur mutmaßen.

Beim Thema Tierrechte gibt es zumindest schon Erfahrungswerte. 

In der Stadt mit der höchsten  Kriminalitätsrate in BW gibt es ja eine Sondereinheit, die speziell an Stellen patroulliert, wo sich nur Angler aufhalten. Ziel: Angler aufspüren und anzeigen, die Fische zurücksetzen.



Fruehling schrieb:


> Wäre vor dem Hintergrund von ca. 290 bereits existierenden US-Satelliten ein recht ambitioniertes Ziel..



Dass man bei der Schätzung von Sachlagen auch mal um den Faktor drei daneben liegen kann, wundert eigentlich auch nicht.

Geht ja meist eher um Emotion als als um Fachwissen.


----------



## Dorschbremse (19. Oktober 2019)

Oh - ich sehe, dass die werten Allgemeinpolitiker und Klimaritter den Thread gekapert haben..... 

Ich erinnere an die Forenregeln und bitte darum sich eine andere Spielwiese zu suchen... 

Für den DDR- und AFD Kram am besten ein anderes Forum!


----------



## Lajos1 (19. Oktober 2019)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Oh - ich sehe, dass die werten Allgemeinpolitiker und Klimaritter den Thread gekapert haben.....



Hallo,

ich bin diesmal aber unschuldig.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Fruehling (19. Oktober 2019)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich bin diesmal aber unschuldig.
> 
> ...



*LOL*


----------



## fishhawk (19. Oktober 2019)

Hallo,



CaptainJoker schrieb:


> In Zahlen bedeutet das für den Bundestag, dass 417 für den Entzug sind, 136 dagegen und 152 wissen es noch nicht. Die Mehrheit ist eindeutig, selbst wenn die SPD sich auf die Seite von PETA & Co schlagen würde, was ich aber eher für unwahrscheinlich halte.



Was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass die Abgeordneten bei einer Abstimmung auch so votieren würden. Da gibt es ja z.B. solche Begriffe wie "Fraktionsdisziplin".

Und selbst wenn, dann bliebe als nächste Hürde noch der Bundesrat. Und da könnten die Grünen ja ggf. über ihre Beteiligung an den Landesparlamenten die nötigen 35 "ja" Stimmen blockieren.

Ich glaube deshalb nicht, dass sich die Tierrechtsszene momentan vor Angst in die Hosen macht.


----------



## CaptainJoker (19. Oktober 2019)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Was aber nicht bedeuten muss, dass die Abgeordneten bei einer Abstimmung auch so votieren würden. Da gibt es ja z.B. solche Begriffe wie "Fraktionsdisziplin".
> 
> Und selbst wenn, dann bliebe als nächste Hürde noch der Bundesrat. Und da könnten die Grünen ja ggf. über ihre Beteiligung an den Landesparlamenten die nötigen 35 "ja" Stimmen blockieren.
> 
> Ich glaube deshalb nicht, dass sich die Tierrechtsszene momentan vor Angst in die Hosen macht.


So viel Optimismus macht mich atemlos.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Oktober 2019)

https://www.sueddeutsche.de/politik/campact-attac-gemeinnuetzig-spenden-spendenquittung-1.4649829

Das auch als Hinweis auf das Verfahren allgemein.
Also - insoweit sind die Zahlenspielchen im Vorpost völlig irrelevant -: Der Bundestag, man nennt ihn üblicherweise Legislativorgan, entscheidet im vorliegenden Kontext erst dann, wenn es es um die Änderung des § 52 AO geht, dh mit dem Einzelfall PETA hat er wirklich rein gar nichts an der Backe. Wohlwollend kann man also die Hocker Aktion als eine Initiative zur Überarbeitung eben dieser Vorschrift verstehen, was übrigens auch - und zwar schon seit langem - von anderen politischen Akteuren gefordert wird, nur in der Stoßrichtung diametral entgegengesetzt.

Zum Vergleich: https://www.av-nds.de/images/2019_B...-29_AVN_RM_PeTA-Gemeinnützigkeit_Vorlage.pdf


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2019)

Endlich trocknet man diese Sümpfe  aus. Campact und attac, alles hat seine Grenzen.

Und dir guten werden ja weiter unterstützt.

Uniter.ev zum Beispiel.

Wenn Politik zum Haare raufen ist.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Oktober 2019)

Mit gut und schlecht hat das nichts zu tun. Erst recht nicht mit dem Austrocknen von Sümpfen. Es geht schlicht um die Frage, was Gemeinnützigkeit ( im Unterschied zu politischer Tätigkeit) ist und was nicht. 
Im Übrigen sollte man sich grundsätzlich klar machen, dass es im Fall von Attac oder Campact lediglich um den Entzug steuerlicher Privilegien geht. Ob dies zu einer Existenzgefährdung dieser Initiativen führt, glaube ich kaum. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für PETA...


----------



## CaptainJoker (22. Oktober 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Ob dies zu einer Existenzgefährdung dieser Initiativen führt, glaube ich kaum. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für PETA...


Das muss man sehen. Neben dem Verlust gewisser, steuerlicher Privilegien,hätte es auch zur Folge, dass diese (nun nicht mehr gemeinnützigen) Vereinskonstrukte, keine Spendenquittungen mehr ausstellen können. Gerade für die Spender höherer Beträge bedeutet es, dass ihre Zuwendungen nicht mehr absetzbar sind und man sich besser nach anderen, steuerlich günstigeren, Organisationen umsieht.
Da die Finanzämter nur relevante Unterlagen sehen wollen, ist es bei gemeinnützigen Organisationen überschaubar. Geht die Gemeinnützigkeit verloren, darf man sich, wie jeder andere, vor der Steuerbehörde richtig nackig machen. Das könnte gerade für PETA richtig schmerzhaft werden, denn deren Finanzgebahren wurde schon von Stiftung Warentest gerügt.

https://www.test.de/Spenden-Diesen-Organisationen-koennen-Sie-trauen-4633447-4633456/


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (22. Oktober 2019)

Grünknochen schrieb:


> Mit gut und schlecht hat das nichts zu tun. Erst recht nicht mit dem Austrocknen von Sümpfen. Es geht schlicht um die Frage, was Gemeinnützigkeit ( im Unterschied zu politischer Tätigkeit) ist und was nicht.
> Im Übrigen sollte man sich grundsätzlich klar machen, dass es im Fall von Attac oder Campact lediglich um den Entzug steuerlicher Privilegien geht. Ob dies zu einer Existenzgefährdung dieser Initiativen führt, glaube ich kaum. Gleiches gilt übrigens auch für PETA...


Dann warten wir mal ab, wie eine Konrad Adenauers Stiftung e.V. oder die Heinrich Böll Stiftung e.V. bewertet werden.

@Grünknochen  neben dem juristischen Aspekt hat so eine Entscheidung auch eine gesellschaftliche Komponente. Und welches Zeichen dies für politisch engagierte Menschen setzt bleibt abzuwarten.

Auch wenn die aktuelle Rechtssprechung keinen Entscheidungsspielraum lässt, so bleibt immer noch die Möglichkeit die Rechtsprechung anzupassen. Wir sind nicht die knechte der sich selbst gegeben Rechtsprechung.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Oktober 2019)

Die Frage ist nicht, die Rechtsprechung anzupassen, sondern Gesetze aus sachlichen, nicht einseitig politischen Gründen,neu zu gestalten, an die die Rechtsprechung nun mal gebunden ist. Grundsätzlich bin ich überhaupt kein Freund davon, sog. bürgerschaftliches Engagement restriktiv zu steuern/ zu regulieren. Die dies fordernden Akteure wollen in Wirklichkeit konkrete Organisationen treffen, die ihnen nicht ins politische Konzept passen.  Insoweit ist mir die Hocker Story allein schon deshalb suspekt, weil es hierbei eindeutig und in Wirklichkeit um PETA, nicht aber um eine allgemeine Initiative im Kontext Gemeinnützigkeitsrecht geht. Im Übrigen habe ich nicht den Eindruck, dass die Initiatoren begriffen haben,  ein Fass losgemacht zu haben, das ebenso Organisationen trifft, die der eigenen politischen Überzeugung positiv fördernd gegenüberstehen. Mir fallen da so einige Kandidaten ein...

Zum Thema politische Stiftungen: https://www.bpb.de/gesellschaft/bildung/politische-bildung/193401/politische-stiftungen?p=all

Zuletzt: Für bestimmte Lobbygruppen wie INSM, fett ausgestattet mit der Kohle der dahinterstehenden Unternehmen, ist es natürlich mehr als begrüßenswert, wenn Initiativen wie Attac oder Campact. die lediglich von Spenden leben, aus dem Feld gekegelt werden. Das zum Thema Austrocknung. Money wins...


----------

